# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Νεοσσός δεκαοχτούρας

## ndlns

Νωρίς το απόγευμα βρήκα στο πεζοδρόμιο, δίπλα από το αυτοκίνητό μου, έναν νεοσσό δεκαοχτούρας, 10-15 ημερών περίπου. Είχε πέσει από τη φωλιά που βρίσκεται σε ένα ψηλό πεύκο, αδύνατον να τη φτάσω. Επειδή θα ήταν εύκολος μεζές για τις περαστικές γάτες, αποφάσισα να το μαζέψω. Γυρίζοντας σπίτι, έφτιαξα κρέμα αραιώνοντας κρεμώδη αυγοτροφή με νερό και ρυζάλευρο και του έδωσα, με δυσκολία, 3-4 ml. Να συνεχίσω με την ίδια κρέμα κάθε τρίωρο ή να φτιάξω κάτι άλλο; Σκέφτομαι αύριο το πρωί που θα φύγω για δουλειά και θα γυρίσω στις 15:00, να το αφήσω στη βεράντα μου που είναι απέναντι από το πεύκο με τη φωλιά, μήπως το βρουν οι γονείς και το ταΐσουν. Άλλωστε κάθε μέρα βλέπω δεκαοχτούρες στη βεράντα. Έρχονται να φάνε σπόρους από τα καναρίνια μου... Ιδού και ο μικρός 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Νίκο καλώς τα δέχτηκες με το δεκαοχτούρακι είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να το μεγαλώσεις , έχω μεγαλώσει 3 και δεν φεύγαν από κοντά μου συνήθως σε τέτοια ηλικία πέφτουν επειδη πηγαίνουν καρακάξες και ενοχλούν την φωλιά και πάνω στην μάχη με τους γονείς από το βάρος πέφτουν τα μικρά κάτω αφού οι φωλιές τους είναι πολύ απλές με λίγα κλαδάκια , λοιπον παρε απο φαρμακειο μια συριγγα 20 αρα κοψε το στόμιο της και βάλε κομματι από γάντι latex και άνοιξε μια τρύπα να χωράει το ράμφος του και γέμισε την την κρέμα που έκανες αλλά κάπως υγρή και θα περνάς το ράμφος μέσα στην τρύπα και θα τρώει μόνο του και θα πιέζεις σιγά σιγά όταν βλέπεις ότι ζορίζετε να φάει για να καταλάβεις πάτησε στο you tube.καλό τάισμα !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ σωστά όσα σου αναφέρει και ο Περικλής αλλά αύριο το πρωί βάλε το σε ένα κουτάκι ανοιχτό από πάνω και άσε το στη βεράντα εφόσον παρέχει ασφάλεια. Ρίξε και σπόρους ώστε να δεις αν θα πλησιάσουν οι γονείς. Αν έρθουν οι γονείς όλα καλά. Θα δουν το μικρό και θα το ταΐσουν. Έτσι δε θα χρειαστεί να ταΐσεις εσύ. Διακριτικά από μακρυά να παρακολουθείς τους γονείς να δεις αν θα το ταΐσουν.

----------


## Μπία

Μπράβο που έσωσες το μικράκι!!!!Επειδή οι δεκαοχτούρες είναι χαζά και ανεύθυνα πουλιά(από την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου)είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν πρόκειται να το ταίσουν.Βέβαια μία προσπάθεια δεν πειράζει αλλά το σίγουρο είναι πως εσύ θα γίνεις τώρα ο γονιός του.Είναι γερά πουλάκια και θα επιβιώσει.Καλή συνέχεια και αν μπορείς κράτα μας ενήμερους.

----------


## ndlns

Μακάρι να το έσωσα... Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά. Το έχω αφήσει στη βεράντα από το πρωί. Εύχομαι να το βρω ζωντανό. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσπάθησες να το ταΐσεις λίγο το πρωί; Είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για να μην αντέξει λίγες ώρες χωρίς τροφή θεωρώ. Τι ώρα θα επιστρέψεις;

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειναι σιγουρα δεκαοχτουρα?
Δεν ξερω γιαυτο ρωταω  
Μπραβο και ευγε για την κινηση σου Νικο,και να μην πανε καλα τα πραγματα τουλαχιστον εκανες οτι μπορουσες για να το βοηθησεις,εχει μια ελπιδα παραπανω γιατι αμα δεν το επαιρνες δςν νομιζω να μπορουσε να κανει και πολλα για να ζησει.... 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, είναι σίγουρα δεκαοχτούρα. Μόλις επέστρεψα και είναι μια χαρά. Το πρωί, Ευθύμη, εννοείται ότι το τάισα. Τώρα βάζω τροφή στα καναρίνια και παίρνει σειρά ο κύριος. Θα δοκιμάσω με την πατέντα του βίντεο... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κοιτα να δεις πως ειναι μικρα και πως γινονται
Εισαι και μακρια για να σου φερω λιγο σιταρι που εχω βρασει για μενα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Σ' ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, είναι μικρό ακόμα για σιτάρι... Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τον Περικλή, με το βίντεο που έστειλε μου έκανε εύκολη τη ζωή! Χθες ταλαιπωριόμουν για να του δώσω 5ml και με αυτόν τον τρόπο τσάκισε μια γεμάτη 10άρα σύριγγα σε ένα λεπτό! Πρέπει να τουμπάνιασε! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, το μικρό....ειναι πολυ ζωηρουλι.
Μπραβο, και σε εσένα για την κινηση.Το έσωσες, το καημένουλικο.

----------


## ndlns

Σούλα, αν είδες το βίντεο, δεν είναι το δικό μου πουλάκι αυτό! Είναι από το YouTube και το  έβαλε ο Περικλής για να δω πως να το ταΐζω. Το δικό μου είναι λίγο πιο ήρεμο προς το παρόν, αλλά τρώει τον άμπακο! Κοντά στα 15ml κατέβασε το απόγευμα! Το βράδυ το τάισα πιο ελαφρά! Πάντως το βλέπω να έχει ζωηρέψει σε σχέση με την πρώτη μέρα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Εχεις δίκιο.......ναι το διαβασα.Τι περιμένεις άμα μπαίνεις βράδυ κουρασμένη στο φόρουμ.......
Αφου τρώει, μπόλικο μην ανησυχείς.....θηριακι, θα γίνει σε λίγο.
Να μας βάζεις φωτό, να το καμαρώνουμε.

----------


## ndlns

Ώρα για μάσα... Αχόρταγος ο μικρός, φοβάμαι μη μου φάει κανένα δάχτυλο... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω ομόρφυνε ο μικρός. Όταν μεγαλώσει δε θα φεύγει από το μπαλκόνι σου, κάτσε μη σου φέρει και το ταίρι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Μη μου λες τέτοια... Μιλάμε για πολύ τορπίλη... Δεν προλαβαίνω να καθαρίζω!  

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ το ζευγαράκι που τάιζα πέθανε. Ερχόταν καθημερινά και τρώγανε. Αρχικά εξαφανίστηκε το ένα, μετά βρήκα πεθαμένο και το άλλο. Κρίμα. Εμένα πάντως μου άρεσε σαν ιδέα, ελεύθερα πουλάκια που σε εμπιστεύονται. Έχω και φωτογραφίες στο θέμα αυτό: #116 . Είχα και άλλες πιο κοντινές όταν με είχαν εμπιστευτεί περισσότερο... στο ένα μέτρο καθόμουν.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ωραίες φωτό, και έχει πέσει με τα μούτρα..... :Love0034:

----------


## ndlns

Ευθύμη, κάθε μέρα έρχεται μια δεκαοχτούρα στη βεράντα για να φάει και δεν φοβάται καθόλου. Στα δύο μέτρα και δεν φεύγει. Φοβάμαι όμως εγώ για την υγεία των καναρινιών μου, γιατί πολλές φορές κάθεται πάνω στο πλέγμα προστασίας και εκτός από τα περιττώματα που πέφτουν μέσα στα κλουβιά, σκέφτομαι και τις ψείρες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, έχω άσχημα νέα. Το μικρό δεν τα κατάφερε και η ευθύνη είναι μάλλον δική μου. Το τάιζα 10 μέρες και είχε μεγαλώσει αρκετά, έμοιαζε με μεγάλη δεκαοχτούρα πλέον. Έκανε όμως πολύ νερουλές κουτσουλιές, επειδή έκανα την κρέμα πολύ νερουλή. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν, μεγάλο είναι τώρα, ας την κάνω πιο πηχτή... Έφαγε το βράδυ, το πρωί δεν είχε όρεξη και το μεσημέρι κατέληξε. Πιστεύω ότι έφταιγε η κρέμα, πρέπει να ήταν τόσο πηχτή που κόλλησε στον προστόμαχο... Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ με τη βλακεία που έκανα. Ειδικά ο μικρός, έκλαιγε στο δωμάτιό του για ώρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω τοσο γρηγορα να κατεληξε απο μια τετοια αιτια Νικο . Θα το εβλεπες εξαντλημενο ισως αλλα ζωντανο .Συνηθως κατι τετοιο θα οδηγουσε σε μυκητιαση (αν τελικα η κρεμα ηταν λαθος για αυτη την ηλικια ) και σταδιακη απωλεια βαρους , οχι ομως σε ξαφνικο θανατο . Εκανες μια αξιεπαινη προσπαθεια .Απλα δεν τα καταφερες . Το ταξιδι μεχρι εδω εχει  και αυτο καποια αξια και στην περιπτωση σου ειχες συνεπιβατη και τον πιτσιρικα και αυτο πρεπει να του εξηγησεις !

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, προσπάθησα να του εξηγήσω ότι κάναμε ότι μπορούσαμε για το πουλάκι και αυτό μετράει. Δύσκολο να το διαχειριστεί το μυαλουδάκι του... 
Για την κρέμα σκέφτηκα γιατί μέχρι και το βράδυ που το τάισα ήταν μια χαρά. Έφαγε και με όρεξη... Το άλλο πρωί δεν έτρωγε, ούτε το μεσημέρι, και υπέθεσα ότι δεν είχε χωνέψει. Στο μεταξύ, ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι η αντίστροφη μέτρηση άρχισε όταν του έδωσα με το ζόρι νερό γιατί είχα σκοπό να κάνω ταξίδι και να το πάρω μαζί μου, για να μην διψάσει. Από τη στιγμή που το ήπιε σε 20 λεπτά κατέληξε. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως εκει υπηρξε μαλλον το προβλημα .Ειχε πραγματι καθυστερησει η χωνεψη απο τον προλοβο και ηθελε καποια διαχειριση για την σταδιακη διαλυση της κρεμας εκει ,γιατι δεν ειχε φυγει ολη ( ή και καθολου ) ισως με μικρη παροχη συχνα καποιου υγρου (εχει ακουστει χυμος μηλου και ισως νυσταμισιν για να μην αναπτυχθουν μυκητες ) .Εσυ εδωσες αρκετο νερο , δεν προχωρουσε και πηγε στην δευτερη οδο στο βαθος του στοματος , την οδο της τραχειας προς τους πνευμονες και το πουλακι ειτε πνιγηκε ειτε μαζεψε υγρα στον πνευμονα και κατεληξε λογω δυσκολιας αναπνοης .....  

Δεν ειχες κακη προθεση .Ολοι εχουμε κανει παρομοια λαθη , ισως και γω δινοντας φαρμακο σε αρρωστο πουλι στο παρελθον .

Τα λαθη αυτα βεβαια θα συνεχιζονται να γινονται οσο οι χωροι που θα συγκεντρωνουν το ενδιαφερον του κοινου , ειναι οσοι εχουν καυγαδες για το ποιος εκτροφεας ειναι γκαο ή οχι , ποιος λαμογιο ή οχι , ποιος συλλεξε απο τη φυση ασιανικα πουλακια , ποιος εφερε τα μαγικα φαρμακα δια πασαν νοσο και δια πασαν .....  που εχει στον εγκεφαλο   και οχι σε χωρους που επιζητουν την καθημερινη καταθεση εμπειριας απο τη ζωη των πουλιων και το τι αυτα κανουν και οχι τι νομιζει ο εκτροφεας οτι κανει ο ιδιος στα πουλια του και οχι σε χωρους που βρισκεις τα στοιχεια της επιστημης  που βαριεσαι ομως να διαβασεις και ψαχνεις κατι πιο light ...

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ κρίμα, τωρα το διαβασα.....έκανες οτι θεώρησες καλο, στον καθένα θα μπορούσε να συμβεί.
Οσο για τον μικρό σου, ειναι δύσκολο να καταλάβουν τα παιδάκια  μας, καποια πράγματα....και εγω εχω περάσει κατι παρόμοιο, με ενα σκυλακι που έχασα,με την κορούλα μου ..........ο χρόνος πάντα βοηθά.

----------


## ndlns

Σίγουρα αυτό που λες έγινε Δημήτρη! Ούτε που πήγαινε το μυαλό μου... Εγώ καλό πήγα να κάνω με το νερό. Παθαίνεις και μαθαίνεις. Κρίμα το πουλάκι, και πήγαινε καλά!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

